# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Ehdotus uudeksi alueeksi: Lentoliikenne

## tkunnas

Näkyy foorumilta vielä puuttuvan tuo alue, joten voisiko ylläpito harkita sen lisäämistä?

Miksei myös vesiliikennealue voisi olla.

----------


## JE

Lähinnähän täällä on maitse tapahtuvasta joukkoliikenteestä keskusteltu. Uskon että tämä "muuta joukkoliikenteestä" -osio täyttää tuollaisenkin osion tarpeen ainakin toistaiseksi.

----------


## moxu

Ilmailu ei ole joukkoliikennettä sanan varsinaisessa merkityksessä ja sitäpaitsi aiheesta kiinnostuneille on oma fooruminsa. Näin muuten on merenkulkupuolenkin asioista kiinnostuneille...
Sen sijaan sellainen joukkoliikennealue, jota voisi ajatella (mutta mikä yhtä hyvin sopii olemassaoleviin alueisiinkin) on taksiliikenne.

----------


## tkunnas

En kyllä ymmärrä edellisen puhujan väitettä, että lentoliikenne ei olisi joukkoliikennettä, enkä varsinkaan sitä, että taksiliikenne olisi sitä...

Mutta ei tämä niin vakava asia ole, pitäydytään nykyisissä aiheissa vaan - tulipahan asia otettua esille ja ehdotuksen kannatus mittautettua.

----------


## JE

Kyllähän se niin on, että lentoliikenne on joukkoliikennettä - olkoonkin ettei kestävää kehitystä tukevaa tai millään tavalla "koko kansan" sellaista. Se, että taksiliikenne on julkista liikennettä ei toki tee siitä joukkoliikennettä. Jos nyt oikein tarkkoja ollaan.

----------


## tkunnas

Juu ja jos vielä tästä vähän jatkan, niin lentoliikenne koskettaa jokaista ihmistä - myös ja ehkä etenkin niitä, jotka eivät itse lentokoneella matkusta, mutta joutuvat kuitenkin kärsimään lentoliikenteen päästöjen aiheuttamista haitoista. 

Lukijoille jääkööt harjoitukseksi arvata, kummalle puolelle (lentomatkustaja vai sivustakärsijä) minä kuulun...  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

Lentoliikenne on mielestäni kylla joukkoliikennettä ja mielenkiintoista sellaista. Täällä Kiinassa lentoliikenne erittäin vilkasta ja sitä käytetään paljon. Lentokoneet alkavat olla Boeingeja seka Airbusseja paljolti, mutta sekaan mahtuu myös MD-82, MD-11 seka muita konetyyppejä. 

Alan harrastajille onkin jo olemassa erittäin mielenkiintoinen foorumi, jossa ainakin allekirjoittanut on viihtynyt viimeajat aika paljon. Kyllä lentoliikenteelläkin on oma vakiintunut harrastajapiirinsä. 

Tässä linkki:
http://www.fsnordic.net/discussion/index.php#9

----------


## vko

Lentoliikenne ja vesiliikenne ei ainakaan toistaiseksi ole t&#228;ll&#228; foorumilla noussut kovin suureksi puheenaiheeksi, johtuen varmaankin muista kyseisiin aihealueisiin keskittyvist&#228; foorumeista. En siksi n&#228;e viel&#228; tarpeelliseksi tehd&#228; kumpaakaan ehdotetuista alueista. Keskustelu molempiin aiheisiin liittyen on tietenkin t&#228;llekin foorumille tervetullutta tuonne Muuta joukkoliikenteest&#228;-alueelle.

----------


## Kani

Kannatan jyrkästi lentoliikenteen tulkitsemista joukkoliikenteeksi. Miksi se ei sitä olisi?

----------


## moxu

Joukkoliikenne on kaikkien ulottuvilla olevaa liikennettä, minkä ehdon lentoliikenne toki täyttää, mutta joukkoliikenteen termin halutaan varsin usein ymmärtää tarkoittavan myös ympäristöystävällistä matkustusmuotoa. Sitä lentoliikenne on korkeintaan mannertenvälisillä linjoilla.

----------


## Kani

_Joukkoliikenne: Julkisilla liikennevälineillä tapahtuva liikenne. (Nurmi-Rekiaro-Rekiaro: Suomen kielen sanakirja, Gummerus 1992)._

Kirjassa ei puhuttu ympäristöystävällisyydestä mitään. Voimme toki olla idealisteja, mutta ympäristöä tuhotaan myös junalla tai bussilla, jos (ja kuten usein on) tyhjiä penkkejä on liikaa.

Tavalliset ihmiset, joiden palvelemiseksi joukkoliikenne käsittääkseni on, eivät tee mitään erityistä eroa lento- ja junaliikenteen välillä valitessaan matkamuotoaan Helsingistä esim. Ouluun tai Rovaniemelle. Molempia muotoja yhdistää asiakkaan mahdollisuus tehdä matka ilman omaa autoa, joukolla, siis joukkoliikenteessä.

Mutta yritetään me pärjätä ilman lentoliikenne-otsikkoa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> _Joukkoliikenne: Julkisilla liikennevälineillä tapahtuva liikenne. (Nurmi-Rekiaro-Rekiaro: Suomen kielen sanakirja, Gummerus 1992)._


Rohkenenpa väittää sanakirjan olevan tässä väärässä. Joukkoliikenne ja julkinen liikenne eivät ole sama asia. 

Taksi on julkista liikennettä, mutta ei joukkoliikennettä, kun taksina käytetään henkilöautoa. Toisaalta tilausbussi on joukkoliikennettä, vaikka se ei ole julkista liikennettä, joka on kaikkien käytettävissä.

Lentoliikenne on pääasiassa joukkoliikennettä, samoin laivaliikenne (jota kukaan ei ole huomannut vaatia mukaan foorumille). Näyttääkin vain siltä, että tämä foorumi haluaa rajoittua maakulkuneuvoin tapahtuvaan joukkoliikenteeseen. Foorumi kuitenkin hyväksyy kaksi joukkoliikenteen muotoa, eli tie- ja raidejoukkoliikenteen. Tosin raitiovaunu on raideliikennettä, mutta se on myös tieliikennettä ja Tieliikennelain alaista - paitsi silloin, kun raitiovaunut lähtevät rautatielle.

Joukkoliikenteen rajaksi kävisi ehkä 8 henkilöä, koska se on tieliikennelaissa raja, jonka sallii yksityisen liikenteen ajokortti. Mutta sovittaneen kuitenkin, että palvelulinjat ja muut pikkubusseilla hoidettavat linjat ovat kuitenkin joukkoliikennettä riippumatta siitä, ylittyykö käytettävässä kalustossa tuo 8 henkilön raja vai ei.  :Smile:  

Antero

----------


## vko

> Näyttääkin vain siltä, että tämä foorumi haluaa rajoittua maakulkuneuvoin tapahtuvaan joukkoliikenteeseen.


Ei tarvitse montaa viestiä tästäkään ketjusta lukea, kun törmää kirjoittamaani viestiin:




> Lentoliikenne ja vesiliikenne ei ainakaan toistaiseksi ole tällä foorumilla noussut kovin suureksi puheenaiheeksi, johtuen varmaankin muista kyseisiin aihealueisiin keskittyvistä foorumeista. En siksi näe vielä tarpeelliseksi tehdä kumpaakaan ehdotetuista alueista. Keskustelu molempiin aiheisiin liittyen on tietenkin tällekin foorumille tervetullutta tuonne Muuta joukkoliikenteestä-alueelle.


Minusta lause "_Keskustelu molempiin aiheisiin liittyen on tietenkin tällekin foorumille tervetullutta_" on varsin yksiselitteinen, joten voisitko kertoa minullekin missä (kyseisessä viestissä tai muualla) minä tai moderaattori on sulkenut lento- tai laivaliikenteen pois tältä foorumilta?

----------


## moxu

Tässä vielä nämä aiheisiin liittyvät linkit:
Lentoliikenne: http://www.fsnordic.net/discussion/
Merenkulku: http://www.fcbsweb.com/forum

----------


## karihoo

> Tässä vielä nämä aiheisiin liittyvät linkit:
> Lentoliikenne: http://www.fsnordic.net/discussion/
> Merenkulku: http://www.fcbsweb.com/forum


Sivumennen tulin tarkistaneeksi tämän viestin linkit: fsnordic.net painottuu nykyään lentosimulaattoreihin kun taas reaalimaailman ilmailuun keskittynyt osoite on www.flightforum.fi ja fcbsweb.com näyttäisi olevan edelleen merellinen sivusto.

----------


## kemkim

> Näyttääkin vain siltä, että tämä foorumi haluaa rajoittua maakulkuneuvoin tapahtuvaan joukkoliikenteeseen. Foorumi kuitenkin hyväksyy kaksi joukkoliikenteen muotoa, eli tie- ja raidejoukkoliikenteen.


Minusta olisi hienoa, jos olisi foorumi, jossa voisi keskustella vapaasti kaikesta julkisesta liikenteestä. Ei se edellytä kuin ylimääräisten osastojen lisäämistä tänne, eikä siitä ole mitään haittaa muulle keskustelulle. Lento- ja laivaliikennekeskustelut saataisiin siirrettyä sopiviin osastoihin muualta ja ne jotka eivät niitä tahdo lukea, eivät olisi pakotettuja lukemaan näitä keskusteluja.

----------

